# 225/P6 question about grips



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello all,

Just joined the Sig family, having purchased yesterday a used P6, which I found out is aka the 225. It shot great today, but I'm not entirely happy with the grips from both a cosmetic and mechanical view. After looking around the net, I can't find aftermarket grips listed for the P6/225, with the exception of the Nills. 

Is there another Sig model with the same frame and that uses the same grip panels as the 225? If so, perhaps I'll be able to find grips listed under that model.

By the way, the new old Sig did quite well today. The only malf. was when my wife shot it for the first time. Since she is a notorious limpwrister, I told her to tighten up her grip and there were no more FTF's for the rest of the day. Even though this pistol is several decades old, it seems to group at least as good as the much newer pistols we own (and we own some nice ones). Should be a great range gun.....

thanks for your help,
PhilR.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Good luck PhilR. I purchased a P6/225 and find myself in the same dilema. The Nils are nice, but that is too much for a pistol I paid $350 for.

I have searched and found nothing. please post if you find some grips that don't cost an arm and a leg. :smt023


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

JimmySays said:


> please post if you find some grips that don't cost an arm and a leg. :smt023


You bet!

PhilR.


----------



## Hokkmike (Oct 22, 2007)

I purchase a P-6 at a gun show 3 months back. Quite a bargain. I did a little cold blueing on the holster rub wear and wa-la, a great looking and nice shooting little gun. I am too new at this (sorry) to help with grip advice but will keep checking to see what you find out!


----------



## Papershooter (Nov 13, 2007)

I found some pachmayr grips for my 225 at a show.
Got a great deal , the guy wanted to get rid of them . lol
Really gives the 225 a great feel.:smt023
They have been discontinued for some time but they are out there.


----------



## yetchtoo (Aug 9, 2007)

*Walnut grips for P225*

Here you go. Walnut for 25.00.

http://www.e-gunparts.com/DisplayAd.asp?chrProductSKU=1047630&chrSuperSKU=&MC=


----------

